# Betta with big belly



## fasue

Hi,

My betta has been getting a really big belly which started about a month ago. He doesn't have the raised scales typical of dropsy and I have done the pea feeding treatement without success. Info I researched online suggested he may be constipated and to not feed him for a couple of days and to feed him a boiled pea without the skin. I did both, but with no change in his belly. I change his water 1-2 times per week and feed him the Betta pellets. I thought I would post a picture here to see if anyone has any ideas on what may be going on...

Thanks
Sue


----------



## JamieTron

woah that is some serious bloating going on. Um could possibly be a tumor, I had a betta a few years ago that had one on his side. But I dunno, I only have one betta with dropsy but her scales are only raise a little, she has a bloated similar to that size. I am not sure exactly what it could be though. My dropsy betta cannot swim anymore. 

Is your boy swimming fine?


----------



## fasue

Thanks for the reply. Yeah, I have wondered if it was a tumor. He is swimming fine and eating like normal. I keep waiting for him to tip over because he is getting so big. If he wasn't a male, I'd think he was pregnant...


----------



## JamieTron

Hrm that is peculiar, I am not sure what it could be but I'll try to look some things up for you and message you if I find anything.

Hopefully another member has a better insight on this


----------



## JamieTron

oh I did just find a website of someone with a similar problem, maybe it could help?

http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http://bp3.blogger.com/_VkRP-IvOkes/Rd5AP_jYVTI/AAAAAAAAAEI/hBMa3fq9FH8/s400/swollen1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://nippyfish.blogspot.com/2007/02/betta-with-severely-swollen-abdomen.html&usg=__Y1kuyxtYg46V5azbm4Mu1GdA5D8=&h=300&w=400&sz=62&hl=en&start=5&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=wR6VTDW2aEQIoM:&tbnh=93&tbnw=124&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dswollen%2Bbetta%2Bbody%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DN%26um%3D1


----------



## Synthisis

Watch his poop. Is it white or clear?

He could have internal parasites... One of mine does. Also try shining a flashlight on him, if his stomach area is almost seethrough, then its probably Swim Bladder disorder.

I picked up some medicated food in hopes of getting mine free of parasites to see if that helps any...

But most likely its fluids which means his insides are failing. I know you can use a medical needle to try and drain some of it... Ive heard this working, but it returns.


----------



## lafaye247

my betta had the exact same problem over a month ago. i am NOT a fish expert (this is my first fish), so don't take my advice unless you check with someone much more knowledgeable first!  i went to a store that specializes in fish and showed them a picture of rooster. i had already fasted him for 3 or 4 days, gave him epsom salt baths, tried the pea thing and nothing worked. they gave me a tiny hypodermic needle and told me that i would have to poke a tiny hole in his belly to release the pressure. we took the plunger out of the hypodermic bc we weren't sucking anything out..just puncturing. my husband had to do it bc i couldn't! we took him out, put him on a saucer, poked his belly with that tiny needle and watched his belly deflate and he's been fine ever since! it was the weirdest thing i'd ever heard of doing to a fish, but we did it and it worked. if i were you, i would go talk to somebody who specializes in fish and ask if that's a possible solution to your problem. like i said...i'm not an expert, so i wouldn't try it before talking to somebody, but that's what was suggested to us and it worked. good luck!!


----------



## JamieTron

You could ask a vet they normally would cover some fish in their courses...even better if you know an actual qualified fish vet.


----------

